# Purdy 3 - 4yr old Traditional Chinchilla Persian



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Name: Purdy
Age: 3 - 4yrs
Breed: Traditional Chinchilla
Colour/Pattern Silver Shaded
Sex: Female
Current location of cat: Derby
neutered: Yes
fully vaccinated: No
micro chipped: No
de fled: Yes Stronghold
wormed: Yes Stronghold
Reason for coming to Rescue: Stray
Are they used to dogs: Yes
Are they used to cats: Dislikes other cats not good as a companion
Are they used to small animals: Yes, not bothered with them
If so how do they behave around them: e.g will hunt and kill
Are they used to children: Not suitable around young children
if so what age:
Do they have any toileting problems. e.g messes outside tray. No
Do they have any behaviour problems: Only around other cats and will scratch if she is touched down her back but we think that is down to the heavy knots she carried for quite some time. 
Do they have any medical problems: No
Period of time they can be left alone: 6hrs
indoor/outdoor: Indoor
what type of home are you looking for e.g somewhere with no children and no other pets. indoor only No other cats and no young children and 
Their diet Iams dry
What litter is used: Asda's own
Donation required: Yes
Web link: The-Kats-Whiskers-Welcome Page

Other information...
Purdy, is 3yrs old and is a Traditional Doll Faced Silver Shaded Chinchilla, She was picked up as a stray and had a wound above her eye and it was badly infected she also had huge matts that were hanging off her and ripping her skin because it was so heavy. She has now been relieved of the matts her fur is growing back and her eye and wound healed up with treatment. She has recently been flead/wormed with stronghold. I would love to keep her and i will be sad to see her go but she is not happy amongst other cats but may be ok with 1 other cat but is not suitable as a compnion to another cat but she doesn't mind dogs. Purdy is a loving cat and given the chance she will curl up quite happily on your lap. If you are interested then please contact me for more details or email us at [email protected] Thank you.


----------

